# Aromasin for gyno



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I have some gyno that's flaired up again. Last time adex on cycle seemed to do the job but i only have aromasin on hand. I saw no reason why this wouldn't work but read a few reports by people that aromasin didn't touch it? Anyone else have experience with treating gyno with aromasin? Any reason why aromasin wouldn't work with gyno?


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

i asked the same question not long ago,it seems that aromasin isnt strong enough. i cant understand why. but from peoples experience who have tried aromasin it never worked even at double the dose. however arimidex and especially letrop have no trouble. id like to hear also if anyone can give the reason why aromasin wont shift gyno, i always though that it was up there in terms of strength with the other AIs


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

aromasin worked better than arimidex for gyno treatment for me...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

If its bad gyno you cannot treat it with meds, surgery is the only way.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

he said he has gyno that has just flaired up again which suggests it is in the devloping stage and at this stage i believe it could be treated with aromasin.

I had a flair up which i treated with arimidex and this took about 2 weeks to take effect and the pain and small lump reduced in size. I stopped using arimidex and while running 750mg test + 300mg tren it was fine for about 5 or 6 weeks then began to flair up again, this time i treated it with aromasin and within a week the lump was reduced to almost nothing.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Its a simple case of strength I beleive mate as Letro at a full dose of 2.5mg kills up to 95% of all estrogen in the body and Adex is something like 60 - 70% at 1mg, Aromasins a lot milder than that!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Its a simple case of strength I beleive mate as Letro at a full dose of 2.5mg kills up to 95% of all estrogen in the body and Adex is something like 60 - 70% at 1mg, Aromasins a lot milder than that!


Exactly, just look at the strengths these drugs come in, 25mg of aromasin ED is about the equivelant of 0.5mg adex EOD.

In cancer studies on post menopausal women dosages of aromasin up to 600mg ED have been used as opposed to 1mg adex.

As for gyno i would go with adex or letro over aromasin anyday, simply because aromasin has androgenic properties ( albeit mild ) due to being a type I steroidal AI, it also has a different mechanism of action from the type II inhibitors.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Forgot, I actually have some letro here to use. However, what's concerning me now is that i've recently had some potential kidney probs (very high creatinine levels, stomach/back pains) all seems on the mend but bloods are being done in just over a week to confirm. Anyone know how safe letro is in this circumstance? Also what dosage would be advisable? 2.5mg ED?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

The standard dosed tabs of 1mg Adex and 25mg Aromasin actually have very similar oestrogen suppression profiles in men. Adex being noted at decreasing E2 by 30-48% and Aromasin decreasing E2 by 38-42%

You can't really compare any studies conducted with women though as AI's show very different suppression ratios in women to men.

Take Adex for example, most studies show 1mg ED will lower circulating Oestradiol levels by a whopping 87% (approx) in women - Whereas in men it will be nearer to 30-48%.

Aromasin also displays a much longer terminal plasma life in women to men, Up to twice as long in some of the studies I have read. Aromasin would still be an effective AI for use in gyno prevention/reversal though IMO, before jumping onto a stronger AI with more sides, like Letro.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ffs, i wasn't comparing them mate, it was an example of strength, i thought i made that pretty clear by quoting PH.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> ffs, i wasn't comparing them mate, it was an example of strength, i thought i made that pretty clear by quoting PH.


Calm down mate..... - I was replying in part to PH's comments about Adex lowering oestrogen by upto 70%.

Nooo need to bite me head off.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so aromasin or adex on cycle for gyno/bloat control?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It's a matter of personal preference and cost really mate.

Aromasin seems to be a superior drug all around to me, but more expensive.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would go with aromasin first and if that doesn't help give the letro a go.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

all this science is fine, but the prrof was in the pudding for me with aromasin being better for gyno treatment, although I do understand this might not be the case for everyone.

I do recommend it though, was cheaper than adex for me also.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Now, now boys play nice lol!


----------

